# Wyoming Elk, Deer and Antelope



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

We tagged out in day 2 of our hunt. Rancher spotted a herd elk on our deer and goat hunt. He asked if he could fill his tag. We sad game on! We videoed all the hunts. Will post later. Here's the critters we knocked down.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Geez Louise. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

That will fill the freezer!!.......Nice, Very Nice!......Mack


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

We had a few late arrivals in camp.





































This video contains impact shots and inappropriate language to some.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

The language is nothing compared to the loud breathing. Congrats but it sounded like I was listening to a home made adult video!!


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, looks like a awesome hunt.

Kevin


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

obeRON said:


> The language is nothing compared to the loud breathing. Congrats but it sounded like I was listening to a home made adult video!!



I was a little excited! My first time hunting those critters. Sorry u recognized my breathing!


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

No worries just having some fun! Great animals, congrats!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Good grief that's awesome! Pm me info if you used an outfitter please!

-Jason


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like a great time and Awesome Hunt, Congrats too all! Where abouts were you guys Hunting..?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Looks like a great time and Awesome Hunt, Congrats too all! Where abouts were you guys Hunting..?



We're hunting off the Powder River.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Mercy! That much fun should be illegal. 

If you were with an outfitter, I'd be interested in the name as well.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's some deer that r left on the ranch.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

Anything left out there ? 

Seriously, congratulations.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy crap! :yikes:

All those critters on one hunting trip! Congrats!


----------



## missinglink (Dec 28, 2010)

that gets the blood flowing be there in 4days can't wait


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Just WOW! Love it


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome animals Boom! I enjoyed the videos as well, we are headed out to WY next year for archery elk...can't wait!!


----------

